# Booling anyone?



## wasabi (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.club300.ru/public/content/media/humor/cat_new/cat_new.swf

Takes a while to load. Have fun!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

HOW FUN!!!!! thanks for sharing wasabi!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 28, 2005)

My best so far is 138 !


----------

